# Do your males mark inside the house?



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I made a poll to see whether your males mark inside the house or not. Please take part because it would be really interesting to see. There are different conditions such as being neutered or not and living together with other dogs, etc. 

here is the link:
http://snappoll.com/poll/345447.php

Thanks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

the poll didn't work for me. I picked male, neutered, doesn't mark and when I voted, it said "you can't vote repeatedly." And it didn't take it.

Anyway, just wanted to say that Brody is a neutered male (neutered at 6 months) and he doesn't mark and never has. Either inside or outside. He squats and goes like a girl all at once.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thx, Tracy!

I tried it and it worked for me. Even though it took a lil long to get to the results section.

I will just put your vote in for u


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Said the same thing for me, didn't let me vote.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> the poll didn't work for me.
> Anyway, just wanted to say that Brody is a neutered male (neutered at 6 months) and he doesn't mark and never has. Either inside or outside. He squats and goes like a girl all at once.


me neither... would not work 
and Chico doesn't mark, like Brody, he squats..... always has...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm thats strange... I might use another website then.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can set up polls right here at CP!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks, Tracy. 

Just posted another thread with the attached poll. So please vote there !

here's the link:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/55989-does-your-male-mark-inside-house.html


----------

